# Baldwin M/H's Halifax



## 97051 (Dec 27, 2005)

I am looking to change M/H , for an Autotrail 8) , anyone heard of or dealt with this m/h dealer , any info welcome , thanks , Allan .


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Allan
Nearly bought from them but as usual the doubt came and changed our minds before signing on the dotted line. I have only heard good things about them. Check search using Baldwin it may help.
Good luck with purchase 
Steve.


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

stevercar said:


> Hi Allan
> Nearly bought from them but as usual the doubt came and changed our minds before signing on the dotted line. I have only heard good things about them. Check search using Baldwin it may help.
> See below
> Good luck with purchase
> Steve.


I bought my Compass from this dealer last week.

My first visit to the showroom was a "window shopping" exercise really. The salesman (Paul) seemed to know everythning and anything about motorhomes.

I had visited other dealers and the staff has to ask and get manuals etc etc

We spoke at length and I was under no pressure what so ever.

I returned to look again and ordered "Penny" - The Pennine Challenger!

Upon collection, Paul explained everything in detail and even my "silly" questions were answered fully.

As many of you know, I am new to this and all help is greatfully received.

I was pleasantly surprised to receive a large bunch of flowers to welcome us to our new home!

I have just telephone the service section today to ask another question about my Gaslow system. The chap I spoke to was knowledgable and spoke in a language I understand. Me and technical info do not go together.

So, so far so good!

Rapide Russell


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Baldwins*

Hi

I was going to say I bought from there - but my post has already been copied in!

In short, I dealt with Paul - his knowledge surpassed all of the other dealers by far - that was important to me as a first time buyer.

I had the gaslow system fitted at a very good price.

After my first trip, there was a water leak somewhere. I phoned the dealer when I got home and whilst the service dept said they were very busy, they asked if I could bring the van in the next day. I did, and they worked on the leak whilst I had a coffee. All sorted.

On pricing, I found them better than anywhere else for the model I choose.

They also have an accessory shop on site and a good selection of used and new models. Easy to find too.

Private me for any more info!

Rapide561


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Rapide 
Sorry got quote the wrong way around but knew you would be along to give your thoughts 
The Compass was the van we almost bought
Steve


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Baldwins*

Hi Steve

I read the post and thought - mmm - sounds like mine - and there was my name at the end!

Rapide561


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Rapide
What is your real name?
Can't remember you signing out with it.
Which Compass did you choose mid or rear lounge?
How close are you to say Castleford?
Steve


----------



## 97051 (Dec 27, 2005)

thanks for replies !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  , you had me confused for a while :lol: , Allan


----------



## korky (May 16, 2005)

Hi there,
Although we didn't purchase our Autotrail from them, over the last three and a half years we have used them for habitation services, major warranty work, and body repair.
Always appeared efficient and competent. We also know two other couples, friends of ours, who have purchased new and remarked on the good service received.

For what it's worth.

Regards
Korky


----------



## 97051 (Dec 27, 2005)

Sorry for late response , thanks all for replies , cheers , Allan


----------



## iansmithofotley (Oct 13, 2005)

Hi ab-ly52,

I bought my Autosleeper Pollensa from Baldwins last October. I just went to browse, and to look at a new Autotrail Tracker. The Pollensa (53) was in the showroom and it suited my wife and I's needs. We were never pestered by any of the salesman, who were friendly but not at all 'pushy'. The salesmen were Matthew and Paul. 

Eventually, we dealt with Matthew who we soon found out had only been at the firm for a couple of weeks or so. He had previously been a car salesman and this was his first job selling motorhomes. Even though we had never had a motorhome before (we previously had caravans), we quickly learned that Matthew knew less than we did about them. He was very polite and very helpful despite his lack of knowledge.

Paul was the man who answered all of our questions and he seemed to know everything (he is a keen and experienced motorhomer himself).

When we bought the vehicle, I dealt with Matthew, to give him a sale. I got the vehicle at a reasonable price and the firm, as a whole, were very good to deal with. 

I asked for a towbar to be fitted to the vehicle and a couple of small jobs doing. When I collected the vehicle, three weeks later (at my request), everything was in order and done to my satisfaction. The workshop manager, Steve, was very helpful and nothing was too much trouble.

I think that the vehicle could have been better valetted and I am not sure that the 'motor vehicle' had been fully serviced before I collected it. There was no indication in the service book but it is fair to say that although the vehicle was two years old it had only completed 3000 miles as it had been a demonstration vehicle for eighteen months.

I have not had any reason to go back to Baldwins yet as I have not had any problems but I will be taking it back just before the warranty expires for a check over and a habitation check.

I hope that this helps.

Ian


----------



## 97051 (Dec 27, 2005)

Thanks for that , IAN , cheers . Allan


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Baldwins*

Hi

There is a point about base vehicle servicing.

When I took delivery of the van, there was no service book or manual for the Peugeot side.

I managed to obtain duplicates costing £17.00 from the Peugeot dealer who had done the service etc. I sent the receipt for the £17.00 to Baldwins and it was refunded immediately.

Rapide561


----------



## engpk (Nov 27, 2005)

*Richard Baldwin Motorhomes*

Contacted Richard Baldwin Motorhomes today to book my Peugeot Compass Avantgarde 2005 reg in for it's first year's Habitation Service.
My first question to the service department was:-
Are you Explorer Group, Compass certified - Answer YES
Will the service be recognised by the warranty from Explorer Group - Answer YES
From the above answers I arranged to have my Motorhome serviced on 19th of July.
The service department personal recorded all my details and the appointment was confirmed and the phone call was ended.

This is the bit don't understand.

I then received a phone call back from them on the number I had left as a contact detail. At first I thought they was just verifying the number I had given.
To my horror the service personal told me they are going to have to give back word on the service appointment just made.
The reason I was given was he has now been informed they are moving to a new service centre and cannot accept the appointment.
This I quickly challenged, as I was disappointed.
I asked if they could fit me earlier than July 19th - Answer NO
I asked if they could give me a date as when they will be moved and book the nearest date available - Answer NO
I started to feel like they did not want my custom, I live and work on their doorstep, and this just does not make sense, I also buy all my consumables from them.
The best I got out of them was try phone nearer the time to see what is happening.

If I was to leave it nearer the time I'm sure they would have no available slots, that's why I was booking it now.

What would you do in the situation?
1)	Contact Explorer Group and explain to them what has happened
2)	Contact Caravan and Camping Club to seek advice
3)	Write a letter to Richard Baldwin Customer Service department

I live within the HD7 region and the next nearest approved dealer is Lowdham Leisure but they state on their web site that within the summer months they do not deal with customers that have not purchased the Motorhome from them.
The next approved dealers are miles away.

Have any you come up against this problem before?
Any suggestions are gratefully received.


----------



## plumbill (May 6, 2006)

*Baldwin motorhomes*

Hello Allen We bought a new Autotrail Apache 700SE from Baldwin motorhomes in Halifax. We ordered and paid a deposit at Earls Court Show in November 2005. We took delivery of the new vehicle on 17th March this year While dealing with Mark from Baldwins he would have given you the moon and stars just to get the sale,however when we went to collect the vehicle we found a very different Mark

an arrogant ,ignorant man who didn,t show us around the new van because he had"no time" infact he did say to my wife and myself "just take the keys and go" When we left Baldwins premises and travelled some 10 miles down the road on our way home I stopped the new vehicle to register the Traffic Master navagation system and it wouldn,t work, on further inspection the TV monitor,and the reversing camera wasn,t working, however I made my way home and contacted Mark to register all the faults He told me that he would get the service manager to call me next morning needless to say I would still have been waiting had I not have phoned him myself I ended up having the faults repaired myself which was nothing more than screwnails and staples screwed through cables. I would also point out that in the deal at Earls Court there was 12 months road fund license which we got from him in writing at the time To date we still have not recieved the £180 as we taxed the vehicle ourselves Mark was to send the cheque for the tax whenever he was sending the V55 to get the vehicle taxed We are about to employ a Solicitor as we have asked for the reimbursment twice ,to no avail. You can make up your own mind Allen when you read this but I definately will not be having no more dealings with Baldwin Motorhomes. My wife also left her makeup bag in the motorhome we were leaving with him and he would,nt post it to her. I would also like to point out that when we were making the deal Mark suggested that he would meet us half with the new Motorhome so that we woulden,t have to drive the full way When we rang him to arrange a place to meet, he refused point blank and said "get yourself down here ive no time for that. I hope Baldwin Motorhomes read this and maybe learn something from it "How not to treat customers" I hope Allen this is of some help to you Good luck with your choice of dealer Willie.


----------



## plumbill (May 6, 2006)

*Baldwin motorhomes*

Hello Allen We bought a new Autotrail Apache 700SE from Baldwin motorhomes in Halifax. We ordered and paid a deposit at Earls Court Show in November 2005. We took delivery of the new vehicle on 17th March this year While dealing with Mark from Baldwins he would have given you the moon and stars just to get the sale,however when we went to collect the vehicle we found a very different Mark

an arrogant ,ignorant man who didn,t show us around the new van because he had"no time" infact he did say to my wife and myself "just take the keys and go" When we left Baldwins premises and travelled some 10 miles down the road on our way home I stopped the new vehicle to register the Traffic Master navagation system and it wouldn,t work, on further inspection the TV monitor,and the reversing camera wasn,t working, however I made my way home and contacted Mark to register all the faults He told me that he would get the service manager to call me next morning needless to say I would still have been waiting had I not have phoned him myself I ended up having the faults repaired myself which was nothing more than screwnails and staples screwed through cables. I would also point out that in the deal at Earls Court there was 12 months road fund license which we got from him in writing at the time To date we still have not recieved the £180 as we taxed the vehicle ourselves Mark was to send the cheque for the tax whenever he was sending the V55 to get the vehicle taxed We are about to employ a Solicitor as we have asked for the reimbursment twice ,to no avail. You can make up your own mind Allen when you read this but I definately will not be having no more dealings with Baldwin Motorhomes. My wife also left her makeup bag in the motorhome we were leaving with him and he would,nt post it to her. I would also like to point out that when we were making the deal Mark suggested that he would meet us half with the new Motorhome so that we woulden,t have to drive the full way When we rang him to arrange a place to meet, he refused point blank and said "get yourself down here ive no time for that. I hope Baldwin Motorhomes read this and maybe learn something from it "How not to treat customers" I hope Allen this is of some help to you Good luck with your choice of dealer Willie.


----------



## 97051 (Dec 27, 2005)

Many thanks WILLIAM , will let you know how i get on I am changing over early next month , alrady done the deal , Allan


----------



## jarvis (May 1, 2005)

DITTO WILLIAM!!!!!!

ps do you mean Baldwins or is it Marquis now??


----------



## Lizziec (Apr 30, 2006)

*Richard Baldwin Motorhomes*

Don't know if you have already bought your new motorhome, but have no worries about dealing with Richard Baldwin Motorhomes of Halifax, lovely lovely people to deal with, and after sales can't be too helpful. They say northern folk are friendly than southerners and in this case it is true.

This comment will no doubt stir a few southerners up !!! Perhaps a new topic !!?? Especially for the sarcastic members !!!

But Baldwin's are a good company to deal with.


----------



## 97051 (Dec 27, 2005)

Changing early next month , will keep you all posted , thanks , for all the comments , good and bad , Allan


----------



## Woofer (Jul 3, 2005)

*Baldwins Motorhomes, Halifax.*

I dealt with Mark at Baldwins when I changed to my 4th motorhome, a Autotrail Cheyenne 590 RS, last year. I had a problem and it was promptly fixed.
I found them quite helpful and accommodating.

Woofer.


----------



## plumbill (May 6, 2006)

*Baldwin Motorhomes Halifax*

I will put it down to the fact that we were from N Ireland. At Earls Court when we were going to buy, Mark was the first salesman we talked to I wanted to talk to another salesman from a different firm but time didn,t allow us to do that ,maybe we caught him on a bad day however im in business myself and an attitude like that is not good for business regardless of your form. I will just register it as a bad experience with a very sad, moneygrabbing individual


----------



## plumbill (May 6, 2006)

*Marquis or Baldwins*

Hi Jarvis It wouldn,t surprise me if they have to change names to Marquis, surely that is bound to be better so long as they re-employ Mark to the job he is most suited caus it,s certainly not selling motorhomes.


----------



## pomme1 (May 19, 2005)

I've bought two motorhomes from Baldwins and had pretty good service. Mark has a peculiar sense of humour (Yorkshire ?) but I certainly don't recognise any of the traits William lists.

Please tell me the comments about Marquis were a joke and they aren't really being taken over!

Pomme


----------



## plumbill (May 6, 2006)

*Baldwin Motorhomes Halifax*

Hi Pommel I don,t know whether or not that is true about Marquis but it has been said to me. I think you will agree that there is quite a difference between a peculiar sense of humour and downright ignorant. I can assure everybody on this particular topic that everything i,ve said is the truth about how Mark treated us, he even said it in front of some of his fellow workers at Baldwins and when we went into the accessory shop to buy a fitting for the gas one of them said to my wife "don,t let him annoy you like that he,s like that a couple of days "


----------



## dbh1961 (Apr 13, 2007)

*Richard Baldwin*

I heard that Richard Baldwin were ceasing trading. Has anybody else heard this?


----------

